

A "Lucky" Building in Palo Alto for Startups - neilc
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/14/technology/14landlord.html?ex=1347508800&en=9103aea64cfcff99&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
jcwentz
This is like one of those arbitrage opportunities that disappear as soon as
they become public knowledge. Now that the owners think of the building as a
"kingmaker," they'll demand such an exorbitant price (in stock) from startups
that want to rent it that only a desperate one would take the deal. So
paradoxically the one thing you can be sure of is that the next Google won't
be coming out of this building.

------
startupfoundr
I heard these people are wannabe jokes. They're iranian carpet dealers that
deal with tech startups like they're in a middle-east bazaar.

